# Hocking river



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Had a good short float today with the wife. My decent bites came on jig and craw trailer in laydowns. Some smaller fish caught on cranks. These were the best two fish of the day, a 17.5" smallie and a bonus shovel head 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Not sure why it shrank the pictures so bad


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Catch , Ive got 2 days of Coaching Softball left then Im hittin the Hocking hard next week, Its been a while since Ive been able to get out.


----------



## TurkeyJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Where at on the hocking are you? I love smallmouth fishing and I just moved up to Nelsonville for school.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm in Glouster, But I fish the Looking in Nelsonville and Athens both. Some of the best Smallie action will be this month and next.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in sugar grove and I fish mostly south of Logan, Haven't floated a lot this year though. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TurkeyJ (Sep 3, 2012)

RiverWader said:


> I'm in Glouster, But I fish the Looking in Nelsonville and Athens both. Some of the best Smallie action will be this month and next.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Cool, thank you for the quick response. Are alot of the spots accessible with waders or would you recommend a kayak?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

TurkeyJ said:


> Cool, thank you for the quick response. Are alot of the spots accessible with waders or would you recommend a kayak?


I dont use either, I go in shorts and t shirt and wading shoes.There are a few spots that are deep but not to many are over 5 foot.


----------

